# Error al compilar kernel para dom0

## cohone

Hola.

Me aparecen los siguientes errores al compilar los módulos del xen-sources-2.6.38:

```
RROR: "mem_map" [net/xfrm/xfrm_ipcomp.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "contig_page_data" [net/xfrm/xfrm_ipcomp.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "mem_map" [net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "contig_page_data" [net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "mem_map" [net/sunrpc/auth_gss/rpcsec_gss_krb5.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "mem_map" [net/sunrpc/auth_gss/auth_rpcgss.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "contig_page_data" [net/sunrpc/auth_gss/auth_rpcgss.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "mem_map" [net/ipv4/inet_lro.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "contig_page_data" [net/core/pktgen.ko] undefined!

.

.

```

llevo un montón de tiempo buscando solución pero no la encuentro en ningún sitio.

Alguien sabe porqué no puedo compilar los módulos??? (cuando desactivo la compatibilidad xen sí que compila correctamente)

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

hace bastante que no compilo nada para xen pero cuando cambias de un kernel sin xen a un kernel con xen haces un make clean supongo, no ?

No se si incluso habrá que hacer un make mrproper para hacer limpieza antes de empezar de nuevo.

saluetes

----------

## cohone

Gracias por el interés, como era el kernel específico para xen (xen-sources) no lo había compilado nunca sin soporte xen

Al final he usado el gentoo-sources con la opción de paravirtualized, y ya sí me funciona bien (de hecho tengo dos .config, uno para xen otro sin él, para ir probando)

De momento estoy investigando a ver si puedo usar los drivers propietarios de ati en el Dom0, pero creo que esta complicado.

Saludos

----------

